# Strawberry/Angel Food Trifle-TNT



## crewsk (Mar 24, 2005)

This is a light dessert but I don't have the fat & calorie content(sorry). My SIL made it for my dad for his birthday since he & my mom are trying to loose weight. It is wonderful!!

1 sugar free angel food cake(cut into bite sized pieces)
2 small pkgs. fat free/sugar free white chocolate instant pudding mix(you can use vanilla). Mix according to 5 minute pudding directions
4C. skim milk(use milk in pudding mix)
1- 8oz. carton French Vanilla Cool Whip
1lb. fresh strawberries(sliced & sprinkled with Splenda to taste)
2- 10oz. cartons frozen sliced strawberries in light syrup(mix with fresh strawberries)

In trifle bowl(or other large bowl)layer cake, strawberries, pudding, & Cool Whip until bowl is full.

Refrigerate over night or several hours.

Makes about 15 servings.

You can add bananas, but dessert should be eaten the day it is prepared, otherwise bananas will turn dark.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2005)

If you must diet, but must have your sweets as well, angel food cake in a trifle with fruit is the way to go!  Sounds good, crewsk.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 2, 2005)

If you dip your bananas in diet sprite they won't turn dark as fast.


----------

